# You Know Dasher and Dancer and Prancer and Vixen



## smoke665 (Dec 13, 2017)

Comet and Cupid And Donner and Blitzen. But do you recall. The most famous reindeer of all?

Sadie the pink nose Brittany, had a very shinny nose. 




no-image-available-grid.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 13, 2017)

Awe...I can't get Webster to sit still for a second


----------



## qmr55 (Dec 13, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 13, 2017)

That's just undignified.  When I do the pets with Santa shoot and people want to put antlers on their dog, I make them double their donation!


----------



## waday (Dec 13, 2017)

I know Dunder and Blixem, not Donner and Blitzen. 

Very nice!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 13, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Awe...I can't get Webster to sit still for a second



Sadie Mae is so people oriented, she doesn't care what you do as long as she is the center of attention.



qmr55 said:


> That's awesome!



Thank you



tirediron said:


> That's just undignified. When I do the pets with Santa shoot and people want to put antlers on their dog, I make them double their donation!



Ah come on, there's got to be the occasional blatantly cheesy photo that makes Mom go  pays mucho dividends in new camera gear.



waday said:


> Very nice!



Thank you


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 13, 2017)

Webster is food and b***h oriented


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 15, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Webster is food and b***h oriented



So typical male? LOL


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2017)

great!  now add like 2000K to the WB


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 15, 2017)

Braineack said:


> great!  now add like 2000K to the WB



Thanks but WB  was keyed to 5500, you're probably seeing the blue cooling filter that was applied post to more closely resemble early evening winter evening light in the snow.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 15, 2017)

That's great! That face seems to say 'I'm going to sit here in a dignified way even if my people put antlers on my head'! Rather queenly.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm still feeling the warmth:


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 15, 2017)

Braineack said:


> I'm still feeling the warmth:



The after is very close to the original, but as I said earlier, I didn't want a warm image in a cold scene. It was a conscious decision made and I still stand by the choice.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2017)

when I think of a cold night, I think of yellow street lights...

WARM ALL THE THINGS!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 15, 2017)

Braineack said:


> when I think of a cold night, I think of yellow street lights...



No street lights in the country just the moon. LOL


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 15, 2017)

@vintagesnaps she doesn't care, just as long as she is the center of attention, she's happy.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 15, 2017)

Smoke is standing by his cool. I don't see anything wrong with the photo. Now if it was by a fireplace I might expect a little warmth, but not when your dog is sitting in the cool fake snow! lol


edit - And anyway Brainey, this is Just for Fun, it isn't necessary to do an in depth critique! lol


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Comet and Cupid And Donner and Blitzen. But do you recall. The most famous reindeer of all?
> 
> Sadie the pink nose Brittany, had a very shinny nose.
> 
> ...


You ever wonder why dogs bite ... ?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> edit - And anyway Brainey, this is Just for Fun, it isn't necessary to do an in depth critique! lol



wasn't in-depth, I just prefer a warmer image and want to press my beliefs on everyone. NBD.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 15, 2017)

The title of this thread made me remember something I saw on the news this morning. According to some naturalist, what we have been told all our lives about Santa's reindeer just isn't true. Male reindeer shed their antlers after mating season, but females keep theirs all year, so all those pics of antlered reindeer pulling Santa along to deliver his gifts at Christmas are actually female deer Guess we have to give them new names now


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 15, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> give them new names now



There you go. Sadie Mae sounds good to me! LOL


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 15, 2017)

Braineack said:


> wasn't in-depth, I just prefer a warmer image and want to press my beliefs on everyone. NBD.



I do appreciate your looking/commenting, and under other circumstances would agree whole heartedly with the warmer image approach.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 15, 2017)

Some of the names could still work, Dancer, Prancer... Vixen, ooh baby! lol

Blitzen, I don't know what kind of name that is anyway.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 15, 2017)

Poor little Rudolph though...maybe Rudaleena?


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 15, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Poor little Rudolph though...maybe Rudaleena?



I don't know Dean, we live a "gender neutral" world now, so maybe Reindeer #1? Still that would end up signifying some sort of inappropriate ranking, so maybe just "Hey You Red Nose"


----------

